# Lazer Sight For Ruger P95



## inkblot76 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have recently purchased a new Ruger P95 9mm. I shoot fairly well with it at 15 - 25 yds but am still looking to improve my overall aim and accuracy. The gun has a rail and I am seriously thinking of adding a lazer sight but am unsure what to get. Green dot vs. red dot? I shoot mostly indoors so extreme light isn't really a concern. Any thoughts? I would like to keep the price between $150 - $250.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have two LaserLyte sights.One on a .44 magnum revolver,another on a 
Taurus Judge.Both are great laser sights.They are red dot,and excellent for 
low light shooting.The red dot however,is vertually invisible in bright daylight.
Never tried the green dot,but they say they can be seen a little better in daylight.
My theory is that in the bright daylight if I can see my factory sight good,then
I don't need the laser at that time.They sure show up good in low light and anywhere in my house,even with the lights on.Like I say they are from LaserLyte and I paid $114 each for them.
They make a laser for every gun out there.OpticsPlanet.com sells them and sometimes
you can find them on Ebay.Good look on your adventure.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

If you are shooting that good at that range with a brand new handgun I would recommend spending your $250 on more ammo and range time. 15-25 yards is well out there for a combat gun like the P95. (I'm a 7 yard kind of guy with a DA 9mm :mrgreen: ) You need to learn that double action trigger pull, proper grip and sight alignment. Heck, you may not want a Laser if you get to be a better shot with the factory sights. And your new gun needs those rounds to break-in properly anyway! My personal opinion is that hanging stuff off of a handgun that needs a battery in order to work is inviting Mr. Murphy to the show. These appendages also change the balance of the gun, may give you an excuse to not develop good shooting habits, and for guys like me, they destroy the look of a pretty cool looking gun. Short form, Learn first, laser Later. :smt083


----------

